# A cheap replica



## StoneWoods (Sep 15, 2015)

View attachment 237765View attachment 237765
I've always been a military collector and then a couple years later got my first old bike a 1951 J.C. Higgins color flow. But just recently I put these together. The M503 is a Western Flyer of an unknown year and ther Trumpenfahrad is a 70s or 80s Hawthorne Road-bike.


----------



## theterrym (Oct 3, 2015)

Your attachments didn't seem to work. I would love to see pics.


----------

